# What's a good product for ice pick acne scars?



## khloe (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi All! So I know that the most common answer is laser treatment or microdermabrasion but I would like to try something less expensive and something that is not so abrasive. I have finally gotten rid of my acne and have it under control. In fact, I wouldnt say I have acne as in large pimples but I have had a history of white heads. Is there anything that anyone can recommend?


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 14, 2012)

I had dermabrasion done, under a general anesthetic, in hospital.

My provincial health coverage paid for all expenses.

Took about 6 months for my skin to heal - still looks a little pink though.

But all my acne scars and poke marks are gone!!!

My recomendations are to talk to a dermatologist and ask them what they would do to help your complexion or if they knew a plastic surgeon - remember that these are only consultations until you make a decision and what will be covered or what you can afford.

Do not do microdermabrasion thinking that it can help with ice pick acne scars - getting microdermabrsion would be no different that rubbing a wash cloth over your skin.


----------



## invisibleowl (Mar 14, 2012)

Unfortunately there is no easy or cheap way that I know of to treat deep acne scars. I have heard of having restylane or sculptra injections into acne scars to "fill" them, but the results are not permanent, although I think sculptra will last longer, maybe a year.  I agree with dragonfly, you need to get a consult with a derm. Some people think they have ice pick acne scars and they actually have boxcar scarring or rolling scarring, and the treatments are different. Good luck.


----------



## patsluv (Mar 25, 2012)

Luckily I discovered some fairly inexpensive products for my icepicks and they worked extremely well for me. I used at-home microdermabration EpidermxII and Silkia camellia, and also Green Cream for a couple of months. I used the microderm and oil for much longer period of time so I can attest to their effectiveness. I had deep icepicks to start with but they have been filled in nearly 100% after almost two years of faithful use of these products. The small pits are completely plumped up and the deep ones just look like a tiny mark now. They used to be big holes but they don't look anywhere like a hole any more, just a small mark. I think those marks may not be 100% smoothed out but they are way better than holes.


----------

